# what's the flow rate of the GTiR's standard fuel pump?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

any idea? I am asking cause I got a GTiR engine installed but I am not sure if I got the right standard fuel pump that came with the front front clip? Also what would be the min rate flow I could use for the GtiR engine?thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

I can have a look at some stage for the part number on the std GTiR pump.

Basically you need something that will flow at least 2l psi per min @50

Std GTR, 300zx pumps bolt in with minimal fuss and flow more than enough to run 550cc inj at 100% duty cycle on end.


----------

